# AMC or RMC?



## Noor Ul Ain (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey. I have just given the uhs exam two days back. I am expecting my aggregate to be above 87% (well the key shows so, but still waiting for the official result to come out for exact figures). Now this has put me in a confusion. My amc aggregate is good enough to get me through if not on open merit then on army seats.  But now I've got to decide where to go. My parents say that in uhs colleges you get to learn more and coaching is better.So would like opinions from people who are a part of the both the colleges :thumbsup:


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

MashAllah thts a really good aggregate  what was your score in NET?
I think AMC is a way better choice because of its facilities etc..


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

yea true... i think AMC is way better.


----------



## Noor Ul Ain (Sep 24, 2013)

I got 153 in NET. and my aggregate is 82.1. There is a possibility that i get in to AMC on pc as asked from W&R which deals with these admission.
AMC? I was thinking about RMC. I mean people are like AMC is more about discipline and its strict there. ?


----------

